# Bundling Resources



## msnbabs001 (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anyone use a good computer coding program or book that shows you what is bundled together and what is not in easy to understand language?

I work in a billing office doing coding for a PCP's, OB/GYN and surgeons and need a better way to tell what is included in what codes.

I appreciate any help you can give me.

Barb


----------



## zvankleek1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I dont know about any computer program, but I use Ingenix Coding Companions to check for CCI edits on individual codes.  I find them quite helpful.  These books are broke down by specialities but you should be able to get them for just about any area you might need.


----------



## hopepg (Oct 25, 2012)

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/...ect=/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCIEP/list.asp

This link is just about everything you need to know about bundling. There is even a link at the bottom of that page that explains how to use the NCCI edits tool. 

It's looks complicated, but once you get the hang of how to look codes up you just might not ever use anything else!

The link for NCCI edits & Medically Unlikely Edits are on the left as NCCI Coding Edits, click there & scroll down to pick your applicable hospital/physician & then code series. 

Good luck!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 25, 2012)

I love code correct as it is fast and easy and I can make screen shots of the bundling edit that clearly states no modifier needed and use in appeals when I need to.  I have always been impressed with this products ease of use and straightforward presentation.  It is a Med Assets product and I use www.codecorrect.com to get to the product.


----------

